# channel list by satellite



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry if this exists somewhere but I can't seem to find it, can anyone tell me where the might be a list of channels by satellite? I have an install that is waiting for a tree trimmer to cut a branch blocking 119 and I'm curious just how much he'll be missing until the trimmer gets there. I also thought it might be interesting to see how the channels are distributed.

Thanks for any pointers!

Mike


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

You can go here: http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html
Click on the ChNo link for each DirecTV Sat, although they're way behind on the HD LiL's

You can also check here for LiL info: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/html/DTV_LIL_CITY.html - this is a link from this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65321

And here for an all in one listing of Sat & transponder for all but 99 & 103: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109061


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks say-what that's exactly what I wanted!

Mike


----------



## uprevx (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm, the lyingsat site and the hr20.dbstalk pages do not match for my locals (GreenBay)


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Check out HD DVR FAQ:

Satellite Dish FAQ

- Craig


----------

